# Help Regarding CPA Foundation Exam



## HeyAU (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi All,

I am writing 2 papers of CPA Australia Foundation level this May (Accounting principles and Law) and would appreciate anyone's con the below queries as Im nervous  as to what to expect...

1. Is it enough if I just study the questions in Study Manual or do I need to refer other books. Study Manual has only around 10 qns in each chapter totalling to 140 qns for the whole subject. (And 100 qns will be asked rom this? highly unlikely..can't be that easy)
2. Is there any link or sample question papers from the past. (CPA website says they will not publish previous years qn paper)
3. Has anyone reading this link written CPA foundation level exams.
4. What is the marking system and any idea of the percentage of people passing/failing this. (CPA website says there is no marking)

Thanks in advance....


----------



## amby (Mar 31, 2011)

HeyAU said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am writing 2 papers of CPA Australia Foundation level this May (Accounting principles and Law) and would appreciate anyone's con the below queries as Im nervous  as to what to expect...
> 
> ...


hi, evn im preparing for the exam n would like to know wht study materials thy hv provided u n if possible v cn stay in touch via email.
thanks n awaiting your replr.


----------



## HeyAU (Dec 10, 2010)

amby said:


> hi, evn im preparing for the exam n would like to know wht study materials thy hv provided u n if possible v cn stay in touch via email.
> thanks n awaiting your replr.


Hi Amby,

Nice to hear that I have company....

I have only received a Study Manual (which I presume all get after registering for the exam). Im just studying that for the exam. Hope it suffices. was not able to get any help in any of the forums regarding Question Papers or Mock tests as CPA does not supply past year QN Papers neither can candidates post Qns in forums (obviously because its a Computer based Test).

To add to my confusion there is no pass/fail marks to aim for and no scores are given - only a PASS or FAIL result. So without breaking my head further, Im just going to study the manual and see whether I clear, Ill atleast get an idea what to expect If I don't clear it this time...

Which centre are you writing the exam and when?


----------



## devibon (Nov 24, 2008)

HeyAU said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am writing 2 papers of CPA Australia Foundation level this May (Accounting principles and Law) and would appreciate anyone's con the below queries as Im nervous  as to what to expect...
> 
> ...


HeyAU,

Nice to read your post. Have you got your qualifications assessed by CPA? Could you please let me know the procedure to enroll for foundation level.

In fact my assessment from CPA states that 

"Your Bachelor of ..... from ... University is assessed as comparable to accredited Australian tertiary qualifications. Thus, you have fulfilled CPA Australia's first academic requirement for membership."

Does it mean that I can apply for membership directly. I would definitely write to CPA for clarification. Meanwhile could you please let me know if you have an idea.

Regards,
Devi


----------



## amby (Mar 31, 2011)

*hello*



HeyAU said:


> Hi Amby,
> 
> Nice to hear that I have company....
> 
> ...


hi there,
where do u live?so v cn meet n discuss.

thanks


----------



## francist (May 11, 2009)

can any one advise me what is the minimum requirements for enrolling CPA foundation level exam.


----------



## devibon (Nov 24, 2008)

francist said:


> can any one advise me what is the minimum requirements for enrolling CPA foundation level exam.


Hi,

Please visit the below link and choose Apply Online.

Steps to become a CPA | Get started | Become a CPA - CPA Australia

Regards,
Devi


----------



## francist (May 11, 2009)

i have gone through that link. Need to clarify few points:

A degree is must to enroll foundation level
Exemption in foundation papers will get based on the subjects studied in that degree
An IGCSE UK Cariculum O/A level or plus2 holder cannot directly enroll to foundation level

Please confirm


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes that is true.

A bachelors degree is the minimum requirement for starting the CPA program.


----------



## viky1982 (Jun 7, 2011)

HeyAU said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am writing 2 papers of CPA Australia Foundation level this May (Accounting principles and Law) and would appreciate anyone's con the below queries as Im nervous  as to what to expect...
> 
> ...





Hi,


I am just wondering if u can help me regards to the CPA exams. My first exam will be in October. Could u tell if it is enough to study the materials provided by CPA(the questions) or do we have to study something else.
Thank u.


----------



## AyeshaAus (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi there

My exam is end of this month which is accounting concepts and principle. I just wanna know did you guys just finished manual from CPA Australia or did u already took help from other referral? Pls help.


----------



## Akhil (Nov 7, 2011)

*Need your advise*

Hi there,

I am giving CPA foundation exam this November, may I request you share your exam experience in May. How was your exam and what was your result? 
Please guide me what things I need to take care of in the exam? I have studied only from the CPA material, would you suggest me any other books as well. 
I eagerly look forward you your reply.

Million thanks!


----------



## Akhil (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi AyeshaAus,

Nice to know that also, you will be appearing for the November exam. I read your query on the forum and was wondering if you found any answer for it. Also, I will be giving the foundation exam at the end of this november.

May i ask you to give any suggestions for the exam.

Look forward to your reply.

Many thanks,
Akhil


----------



## Aashath (Mar 7, 2011)

Akhil said:


> Hi AyeshaAus,
> 
> Nice to know that also, you will be appearing for the November exam. I read your query on the forum and was wondering if you found any answer for it. Also, I will be giving the foundation exam at the end of this november.
> 
> ...


HI Akhil , 

I am taking my foundation exam this May .Like to know whether study material that CPA gave is enough ? And how is the marking ?


----------



## Aashath (Mar 7, 2011)

amby said:


> hi, evn im preparing for the exam n would like to know wht study materials thy hv provided u n if possible v cn stay in touch via email.
> thanks n awaiting your replr.


HI , 

Like to have your help. 
I am taking my foundation exam this May .Like to know whether study material that CPA gave is enough ? And how is the marking ?


----------



## AVI.BHATIA (Apr 26, 2012)

HeyAU said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am writing 2 papers of CPA Australia Foundation level this May (Accounting principles and Law) and would appreciate anyone's con the below queries as Im nervous  as to what to expect...
> 
> ...



Hi buddy..just saw your post..I will be appearing for the Foundation Level Exam - Accounting Concepts and Principles Soon. 

Would it be possible for your to share the questions you have in your study material with me. I would really appreciate your help.

Thanks.


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

Everybody who takes a CPA exam signs an undertaking not to release or discuss exam questions with anyone. Part of being a CPA is to have a high level of ethics and standards, so far everyone honors the undertaking. If someone can't hold a basic secret how can you expect them to uphold highly confidential client information. 
The secrecy of CPA exams is part of ethical training for every accountant and any breach is investigated. 

All the questions come from the study materials provided, good luck with your exams.


----------



## AVI.BHATIA (Apr 26, 2012)

naoto said:


> Everybody who takes a CPA exam signs an undertaking not to release or discuss exam questions with anyone. Part of being a CPA is to have a high level of ethics and standards, so far everyone honors the undertaking. If someone can't hold a basic secret how can you expect them to uphold highly confidential client information.
> The secrecy of CPA exams is part of ethical training for every accountant and any breach is investigated.
> 
> All the questions come from the study materials provided, good luck with your exams.


Thanks Naoto for your reply. I was aware of this but was not aware that one cannot share questions from study material either.

Have practised the questions given at the end of the chapter and thought additional questions would be able to help me prepare better.


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

It can be frustrating, however keep in mind CPA considers fundamentals as very basic exams. The assume sufficient knowledge is present, and the materials are just a "refresher". 

Once you progress to Professional Level you should have a test bank of questions for each subject (online). 

The study material questions are the same for all. I would rather not review older materials as materials are updated every year to keep up with global and legislative changes.


----------



## nujra (May 6, 2012)

hello amby,
I too need to take this paper, is the study material sent by CPA sufficient ? appreciate your advice





HeyAU said:


> Hi Amby,
> 
> Nice to hear that I have company....
> 
> ...


----------



## nujra (May 6, 2012)

Hello,
I am also taking the exam , is the study material form CPA enough? Appreciate your reply.




Aashath said:


> HI ,
> 
> Like to have your help.
> I am taking my foundation exam this May .Like to know whether study material that CPA gave is enough ? And how is the marking ?


----------



## nujra (May 6, 2012)

Hello,
I am also taking the exam , is the study material from CPA enough? Appreciate your reply.




Akhil said:


> Hi AyeshaAus,
> 
> Nice to know that also, you will be appearing for the November exam. I read your query on the forum and was wondering if you found any answer for it. Also, I will be giving the foundation exam at the end of this november.
> 
> ...


----------



## nujra (May 6, 2012)

Hello,
I am also taking the exam , is the study material from CPA enough? Appreciate your reply.




HeyAU said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am writing 2 papers of CPA Australia Foundation level this May (Accounting principles and Law) and would appreciate anyone's con the below queries as Im nervous  as to what to expect...
> 
> ...


----------



## nujra (May 6, 2012)

Hello,
I am also taking the exam , is the study material from CPA enough? Appreciate your reply.


----------



## juliamolley (Feb 15, 2013)

It is best to have more review materials in order to be successful in your CPA exam. Be resourceful.


----------



## Hami (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi everybody,
I'm also studying "fundamentals of business law" paper of CPA program and wondering if anybody doing same paper and like to exchange emails for discussing topics or clarifying topics make confusion.
That'd be great for helping one another.
Thanks and good luck,
Hami


----------



## Vinod Sharma (May 10, 2013)

*CPA Professional*

Hi, 

I wanna appear in 3 Subjects of CPA Professional Level this Oct 13. I am having few questions : 

1. How is the marking or pass percentage

2. Is it really very difficult the study material that we need to study 10 to 15 hours per subject for 12 weeks. 

3. Study Material that they will provide is sufficient for preparation of exams.

4 Additional books or something is also required.

Please help me.

Thanks


----------



## nand_sumitra (Aug 8, 2015)

HeyAU said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am writing 2 papers of CPA Australia Foundation level this May (Accounting principles and Law) and would appreciate anyone's con the below queries as Im nervous  as to what to expect...
> 
> ...



Hi,

As per CPA i have to give one paper of financial accounting and reporting...
Please help, as you have given the foundation paper


----------



## nand_sumitra (Aug 8, 2015)

Vinod Sharma said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wanna appear in 3 Subjects of CPA Professional Level this Oct 13. I am having few questions :
> 
> ...


As per CPA i have to give one paper of financial accounting and reporting...
Please help, as you have given the foundation paper


----------



## h.ghabra (Jul 8, 2015)

Hello HeyAU
first i am sorry to reply to your question with a question , but i finally found someone who know these foundation exams.
i am actually applying for immigration i need to take two subject of the foundation exam for my assessment to go through ( business law and financial accounting & Reporting). can you please just give me some insights about this? are these topics easy? how big are the online study materials?how many study hours i should expect?
i wish you all the best with your exams.


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

h.ghabra said:


> Hello HeyAU
> first i am sorry to reply to your question with a question , but i finally found someone who know these foundation exams.
> i am actually applying for immigration i need to take two subject of the foundation exam for my assessment to go through ( business law and financial accounting & Reporting). can you please just give me some insights about this? are these topics easy? how big are the online study materials?how many study hours i should expect?
> i wish you all the best with your exams.


Hi, I'm actually the same like you, my assessment came out negative and I need to complete the same two courses.


----------



## Manager11 (May 17, 2015)

*CPA Foundation Exams lets meet here*

It will be ideal to meet here for those who have experienced the cpa foundation exams and the intending applicants to discuss matters that will be of help to others. I am preparing for the six units course, no accounting background. Please share your ideas


----------



## Manager11 (May 17, 2015)

successcre8or said:


> Hi, I'm actually the same like you, my assessment came out negative and I need to complete the same two courses.


Have you taken the exam?


----------



## h.ghabra (Jul 8, 2015)

Hello
I took financial accounting and reporting and passed
The study material are enough to make you pass. But read the question carefully because they mostly try to make you misunderstand the question 
The questions you get are very similar to the quick revision question 
Good luck
I'm talking business law exam on 27th march
Wish me luck


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

Manager11 said:


> Have you taken the exam?


Hi Mate, not yet, on the 17th, wish me luck.



h.ghabra said:


> Hello
> I took financial accounting and reporting and passed
> The study material are enough to make you pass. But read the question carefully because they mostly try to make you misunderstand the question
> The questions you get are very similar to the quick revision question
> ...


Hi mate, congrats and best of luck for your business law exam, currently studying business law with CPA manual and PDL tuition package (referred by CPA website)

wish me luck

Regards,


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

Done with Fundamentals of Business Law last month
Anyone here studying for Financial Accounting and Reporting and wants to form a study group ?


----------



## dip28 (Aug 31, 2015)

successcre8or said:


> Done with Fundamentals of Business Law last month
> Anyone here studying for Financial Accounting and Reporting and wants to form a study group ?


I am about to appear for Financial Accounting & Reporting on 23rd June. Have you already taken your exam?


----------



## pinkypuppet (Jun 29, 2016)

dip28, have you taken your Financial Accounting and Reporting (FAR) exam?
I majored in economics, passed CFA level 1, took F1, 2,3, 8 for ACCA and they asked me to take Biz Law and FAR (again, man, I have studied FAR in both university and ACCA) 
I passed Business Law and working on FAR, gonna take it in Jul. For Biz Law, I bought the passcard from BPP and it is a pretty good summary. 
I also took mock exams from PDL but that is not helpful, not to say i found some rubbish. Their answers or MCQ options are totally wrong. I can confirm since the questions are taken from CPA study manual. Gonna log a complaint to them.


----------



## dip28 (Aug 31, 2015)

pinkypuppet said:


> dip28, have you taken your Financial Accounting and Reporting (FAR) exam?
> I majored in economics, passed CFA level 1, took F1, 2,3, 8 for ACCA and they asked me to take Biz Law and FAR (again, man, I have studied FAR in both university and ACCA)
> I passed Business Law and working on FAR, gonna take it in Jul. For Biz Law, I bought the passcard from BPP and it is a pretty good summary.
> I also took mock exams from PDL but that is not helpful, not to say i found some rubbish. Their answers or MCQ options are totally wrong. I can confirm since the questions are taken from CPA study manual. Gonna log a complaint to them.


Yes i took the FAR exam last week and cleared.. Thorough study of CPA study material is enough to get you through! I did not take or refer any additional material/ mock test.


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

dip28 said:


> I am about to appear for Financial Accounting & Reporting on 23rd June. Have you already taken your exam?


Hi , not yet, should appear by Mid July.



pinkypuppet said:


> dip28, have you taken your Financial Accounting and Reporting (FAR) exam?
> I majored in economics, passed CFA level 1, took F1, 2,3, 8 for ACCA and they asked me to take Biz Law and FAR (again, man, I have studied FAR in both university and ACCA)
> I passed Business Law and working on FAR, gonna take it in Jul. For Biz Law, I bought the passcard from BPP and it is a pretty good summary.
> I also took mock exams from PDL but that is not helpful, not to say i found some rubbish. Their answers or MCQ options are totally wrong. I can confirm since the questions are taken from CPA study manual. Gonna log a complaint to them.


I also bought PDL video lectures + practice MCQs and tests, didn't like it, I feel that CPA guide was enough like what dip28 said.
I'm surprised that S'pore-educated needs to complete same subjects like I do.. !
Good luck!



dip28 said:


> Yes i took the FAR exam last week and cleared.. Thorough study of CPA study material is enough to get you through! I did not take or refer any additional material/ mock test.


Congrats!


----------



## dip28 (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks Successcre8or..!!!


----------



## ncs07 (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi guys, 

I really need your advice, I am taking a foundation paper and I need to schedule my exam. I just want to ask please if you can advice what is the proper time span for us to get ready and be prepared for a foundation exam? I just want to know from someone who took it so that I know when I schedule my exam i will know by that specific date I am ready and was able to learn everything required.

Thanks in advance. 

Kind regards.


----------



## dip28 (Aug 31, 2015)

ncs07 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I really need your advice, I am taking a foundation paper and I need to schedule my exam. I just want to ask please if you can advice what is the proper time span for us to get ready and be prepared for a foundation exam? I just want to know from someone who took it so that I know when I schedule my exam i will know by that specific date I am ready and was able to learn everything required.
> 
> ...


Hi.. I took about two weeks to prepare for Financial Accounting & Reporting and managed to clear the exam. It depends on which paper you are taking and how much previous studies you have completed in that particular subject. I would just say dont rush to schedule the exam as even though they call it Foundation, its not really a walk in the park. So take your own time to prepare.


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

just passed Financial Accounting & Reporting and waiting CPA Australia to resend my positive assessment which they say will take 15 business days .... 
Too much time for processing an assessment that needed only to clear foundation exams from the same body!! their response is that they have HUGE number of applicants...

What do you guys think ?


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

Hey Buddy,

It would be really great if you can please share your views on how to study for FAR. If you can let me know the structure of the test and what material should be referred.

Hey how much time did it take for the results.

Your answers would really ease some pressure.

Thanks !!!

Cheers !!!



successcre8or said:


> just passed Financial Accounting & Reporting and waiting CPA Australia to resend my positive assessment which they say will take 15 business days ....
> Too much time for processing an assessment that needed only to clear foundation exams from the same body!! their response is that they have HUGE number of applicants...
> 
> What do you guys think ?


----------



## Preets_nshah (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi

Do we have to pay again to CPA for skill assessment if we clear the foundation exam?


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

Hi,

If you have applied to CPA and they have asked to complete the Foundation exam then you just need to pay for the foundation exam. You dont have to pay for the assessment again.





Preets_nshah said:


> Hi
> 
> Do we have to pay again to CPA for skill assessment if we clear the foundation exam?


----------



## Preets_nshah (Aug 24, 2016)

cm1212 said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you have applied to CPA and they have asked to complete the Foundation exam then you just need to pay for the foundation exam. You dont have to pay for the assessment again.


Even my skill assessment report has the same result I need to appear for foundation exam of Financial Accounting and Reporting. I am yet to enrol. Please share if you have any further details.

Thank you in advance.

Regards


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

Same here, Yet to enroll.... was trying to search some material online before 
hand but no luck yet. Just was able to find one PDF book but is of 2012 I think there may be new editions after that. 

So you planing for 189/190 with how many points.

keep sharing if any new inputs on your side.





Preets_nshah said:


> Even my skill assessment report has the same result I need to appear for foundation exam of Financial Accounting and Reporting. I am yet to enrol. Please share if you have any further details.
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Regards


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

@Preets_nshah

Hi, any update did u register yourself for the exam ?




Preets_nshah said:


> Even my skill assessment report has the same result I need to appear for foundation exam of Financial Accounting and Reporting. I am yet to enrol. Please share if you have any further details.
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Regards


----------



## ALIOZTURK (Sep 12, 2016)

hi everyone,

i will sit the foundation exam - fundamentals of business law. to pass the exam, does anyone have any idea, roughly how many questions out of 100 must be answered correctly?


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

Hi,

I have gone through the CPA site it states that they follow the style of scaled scores/results. So, you need to have more correct answers if questions are easy type and you can have less correct answers if questions are difficult type. 

You can get the details over here: https://www.cpaaustralia.com.au/cpa-program/foundation-exams/exam-results

And all the best for your exam !!!

Cheers !!!




ALIOZTURK said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> i will sit the foundation exam - fundamentals of business law. to pass the exam, does anyone have any idea, roughly how many questions out of 100 must be answered correctly?


----------



## ALIOZTURK (Sep 12, 2016)

Thanks mate,

I did the same checked everything on the website, called the CPA Australia's call center, but no satisfying outcome..
At least if i could understand around 50 or 80 or 60 questions to answer correctly 
what to do, the only thing remains is to do the best i can.
but still if anyone has any idea please support..


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

ALIOZTURK said:


> Thanks mate,
> 
> I did the same checked everything on the website, called the CPA Australia's call center, but no satisfying outcome..
> At least if i could understand around 50 or 80 or 60 questions to answer correctly
> ...


my advice to you is to do your best and not count your right out of wrong answers, cause the test isn't a "foundation" one , it needs effort IMHO


----------



## yasminemk (Nov 1, 2012)

hi 

I know you have posted this question long time ago,but i am currently studying my cpa foundation business law subject and i dont knw the best way to study and if you find that the book questions is enough

hope u will reply


----------



## yasminemk (Nov 1, 2012)

Hami said:


> Hi everybody,
> I'm also studying "fundamentals of business law" paper of CPA program and wondering if anybody doing same paper and like to exchange emails for discussing topics or clarifying topics make confusion.
> That'd be great for helping one another.
> Thanks and good luck,
> Hami


hi hami,i am currently studying business law, jus t wonder how did you study and did you find it easy..thanks


----------



## prasheelm (Apr 19, 2016)

Hey successcre8or ,

Could you please share how you prepared and passed FAR, I am finding the syllabus given by cpa a bit tricky, help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

prasheelm said:


> Hey successcre8or ,
> 
> Could you please share how you prepared and passed FAR, I am finding the syllabus given by cpa a bit tricky, help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks



Hi Mate, how are you?

Yes, it's slightly tricky, I did pass from the second time, I paid for tuition material from PDL academy but was useless, then before the second try, I asked a friend to explain the syllabus for me because i felt I wont get through alone  
:Cry:

You can always find someone to give you tutoring too 

Good luck!


----------



## Preets_nshah (Aug 24, 2016)

cm1212 said:


> @Preets_nshah
> 
> Hi, any update did u register yourself for the exam ?


Hi, I have enrolled fro the exam but not sure when to book the test. Just preparing from the CPA Material. Once done will think about scheduling the test...


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

Hi,

I have scheduled it on 21st Oct. Hope I achieve success:fingerscrossed:.






Preets_nshah said:


> Hi, I have enrolled fro the exam but not sure when to book the test. Just preparing from the CPA Material. Once done will think about scheduling the test...


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

@Successcre8or,

Hi,

I am taking the test on 21st, require some guidance.
The sample questions in the text book are they enough for preparing and then revising the same or something else is also needed- your views please.

If you can share your PDL notes might be helpful for me.

Cheers !!!



successcre8or said:


> Hi Mate, how are you?
> 
> Yes, it's slightly tricky, I did pass from the second time, I paid for tuition material from PDL academy but was useless, then before the second try, I asked a friend to explain the syllabus for me because i felt I wont get through alone
> :Cry:
> ...


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

Guyz who have appeared for the exams pls share your views too !!

My Subject is FAR.

Awaiting your responses !!!


----------



## Preets_nshah (Aug 24, 2016)

Horus_88 said:


> just passed Financial Accounting & Reporting and waiting CPA Australia to resend my positive assessment which they say will take 15 business days ....
> Too much time for processing an assessment that needed only to clear foundation exams from the same body!! their response is that they have HUGE number of applicants...
> 
> What do you guys think ?


I have cleared my FAR Paper and mailed the result to [email protected] but I have just received automated reply that they will reply in 5 days. I mailed them on 14th & 21st November.

Is there any other way to apply for revised assessment?

Please advise.

Many thanks

Preeti


----------



## Preets_nshah (Aug 24, 2016)

cm1212 said:


> Guyz who have appeared for the exams pls share your views too !!
> 
> My Subject is FAR.
> 
> Awaiting your responses !!!


I cleared FAR on 12th November. I just studied the CPA Material and listen to the audios for revision. I secured 689 out of 750 and 685 is passing marks.


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

Hi,

I had mailed them on 9th November and have recd the outcome today.

They take 15 working days approx to reply back.

Dont worry u'll receive the outcome soon.

-Chandan.




Preets_nshah said:


> I have cleared my FAR Paper and mailed the result to [email protected] but I have just received automated reply that they will reply in 5 days. I mailed them on 14th & 21st November.
> 
> Is there any other way to apply for revised assessment?
> 
> ...


----------



## Preets_nshah (Aug 24, 2016)

cm1212 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had mailed them on 9th November and have recd the outcome today.
> 
> ...


Thanks For the quick reply. You relieved me


----------



## Preets_nshah (Aug 24, 2016)

Preets_nshah said:


> Thanks For the quick reply. You relieved me


Do I need to fill in a supplementary service application?


----------



## richoo87 (Sep 14, 2013)

*Hi*



Preets_nshah said:


> I have cleared my FAR Paper and mailed the result to [email protected] but I have just received automated reply that they will reply in 5 days. I mailed them on 14th & 21st November.
> 
> Is there any other way to apply for revised assessment?
> 
> ...


Hi you need to go for an update in your assessment via a form/online application where you pay a small amount or else you get it for free as per their criteria. This is what they mailed me when i had to write two papers to for positive result.

how did you study FAR any tips please because i only got 672 as score and need to appear for exam again 

thanks
reshma


----------



## Mehr Arif (Dec 29, 2016)

*Mehr*

Recently got enrolled for Fundamental of Business Law of CPA Australia and almost done with the content in the study manual but the real tension is of getting past papers. 
First time in appearing for it. Does anyone know if its an open book paper.

Anxiously need help.


----------



## Mehr Arif (Dec 29, 2016)

When did u get enrolled?


----------



## Mehr Arif (Dec 29, 2016)

Can i have ur email to stay in touch with u/


----------



## Mehr Arif (Dec 29, 2016)

*Mehr Arif*



cm1212 said:


> Guyz who have appeared for the exams pls share your views too !!
> 
> My Subject is FAR.
> 
> Awaiting your responses !!!


Can i have ur email to stay in touch with u?


----------



## 1398201 (Jan 21, 2017)

*CPA Australia Foundation Examination - Financial Accounting and Reporting*

Hello,

This is Zalak from India. I have to clear two examinations of CPA Australia Foundation course. One is Financial Accounting and Reporting and the other is Fundamentals of Business Law. I appeared for Financial Accounting and Reporting this morning and got my result as "Fail". The required score was 685 and I scored 684. Is there any way I may apply for rechecking or any other way I can get any kind of other remedy available?

Thank you in advance for going through this post and your help will be truly appreciated from my side.

Regards,
Zalak


----------



## sakshi1 (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi Zalak, I am from India as well, and am based in Melbourne. I am taking the same exams (Corp Reporting and Business Law foundation exams) myself. It's unfortunate to hear about your result, but the exams are hard apparently. I think you should call up the CPA office, the people there are very friendly (though I havent heard of any rechecking system for CPA). 
Also, I am looking to form a study group for these two subjects, so am looking for people to study with. Let me know if you are interested. Many thanks and Good luck!


----------



## 1398201 (Jan 21, 2017)

sakshi1 said:


> Hi Zalak, I am from India as well, and am based in Melbourne. I am taking the same exams (Corp Reporting and Business Law foundation exams) myself. It's unfortunate to hear about your result, but the exams are hard apparently. I think you should call up the CPA office, the people there are very friendly (though I havent heard of any rechecking system for CPA).
> Also, I am looking to form a study group for these two subjects, so am looking for people to study with. Let me know if you are interested. Many thanks and Good luck!


Hi Sakshi,

Thanks for reaching back about this. I did give a call to CPA Australia yesterday and yes result was same as you mentioned. They do not have any such thing and it is acceptable as there should not be any errors in checking MCQ answers. And yes, I would love to join any such group where I would be able to enhance my knowledge. You may let me know where you are creating such groups and accordingly, I shall be able to give you required information.

Thank you once again for the response.


----------



## sakshi1 (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi Zalak,

Thanks for your reply. I'm unable to post my email address in the regular format here in this thread (it says i have to have a minimum number of posts to do that). so i'll have to give it to you in a different format- its <*SNIP*> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: kaju/moderator*
Maybe you can email me and we can discuss the exam further then? 
Thanks!


----------



## 1398201 (Jan 21, 2017)

sakshi1 said:


> Hi Zalak,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I'm unable to post my email address in the regular format here in this thread (it says i have to have a minimum number of posts to do that). so i'll have to give it to you in a different format- its <*SNIP*> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: kaju/moderator*
> Maybe you can email me and we can discuss the exam further then?
> Thanks!


Hi Sakshi, 

I could not retrieve your mail id there. Please consider capital letters in the below sentence. 

<*SNIP*> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*

Haha... What and what we have to do send simple message!!! Not sure if this reached you properly or not. But I am planning to reappear on 25th Feb... Please consider addong me in respective group at your earliest so that I can take maximum benefit and also share my experience. 

I shall wait to hear from you. 

Thanks, 
Zalak


----------



## murali4185 (Aug 8, 2016)

*CPA Foundation Exam*

Hello , 

I have completed my BBM from Bangalore University and MBA from James Cook University (Australia) and completed all the subjects however CPA has recommended me to take Foundation Course for FINANCIAL ACCOUNTING & REPORTING & BUSINESS LAW.

Could you please advise on the below

1) They are telling that the course fee is 345 AUD , is it 345 for each subject ??
2) Is the material provided by CPA sufficient to get through the exam.
3) I had read in a couple of forums that IPA will give us positive assessment , can you please advise.
4) Can you please let me know if you have any study materials for the same.

Please do the needful.
Thanks


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

Hi,

You can actually ring them up and ask your query as they are the best to clear your doubts.

I had appeared only for 1 subject - FAR so I paid $335, not sure you have 2 exams so you need to contact them.

Once you pay them you'll receive the study material from CPA and I feel its sufficient enough. Google you might find a old version of the syllabus, but reply on the new one only.

About IPA not sure. If they give you a negative outcome they don't have study options such as CPA so you are again in a mess.

Above is my exp.

Cheers !!! 


murali4185 said:


> Hello ,
> 
> I have completed my BBM from Bangalore University and MBA from James Cook University (Australia) and completed all the subjects however CPA has recommended me to take Foundation Course for FINANCIAL ACCOUNTING & REPORTING & BUSINESS LAW.
> 
> ...


----------



## phong88777 (Feb 27, 2017)

cm1212 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can actually ring them up and ask your query as they are the best to clear your doubts.
> 
> ...


Hi cm1212,

Did CPA recognise your work experience prior to the completion of the required subject?

thanks a lot!

Phong


----------



## murali4185 (Aug 8, 2016)

Dear CM1212, 

Thanks for your reply,

1) Did you get positive assessment after clearing the exam.
2) They will consider the work experience from the completion of our MBA or will it be calculated after the completion of Foundation course.
3) Can you please share the study material which you got from CPA.
4) within how many days did you get the result of your exam and your positive CPA assessment.

Thanks


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

*exam structure query*

I have enrolled for CPA FAR exam. i am a little bit confused as CPA site mentions it is 3 hour 15 mins exam and consists of 100 MCQs but some other sites show that it is a 4 hour exam and consists of 90 MCQs and 7 task based stimulation. 
can someone clarify, please?


----------



## Csachdeva (Feb 14, 2017)

Shailz said:


> I have enrolled for CPA FAR exam. i am a little bit confused as CPA site mentions it is 3 hour 15 mins exam and consists of 100 MCQs but some other sites show that it is a 4 hour exam and consists of 90 MCQs and 7 task based stimulation.
> can someone clarify, please?


That is format of CPA USA. Even I got confused with this. Anyways you can always clear your doubts by getting authentic information from CPA Australia only. Send an email to them to get infornation.


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

Csachdeva said:


> That is format of CPA USA. Even I got confused with this. Anyways you can always clear your doubts by getting authentic information from CPA Australia only. Send an email to them to get infornation.


oh ok...thanks!


----------



## ncs07 (Jul 26, 2016)

dip28 said:


> Hi.. I took about two weeks to prepare for Financial Accounting & Reporting and managed to clear the exam. It depends on which paper you are taking and how much previous studies you have completed in that particular subject. I would just say dont rush to schedule the exam as even though they call it Foundation, its not really a walk in the park. So take your own time to prepare.


Hi, 

So I postponed my foundation exam from last year to this year due to some unavoidable circumstances and just want to ask again please. Is 3 months okay then to study for a foundation exam? Business Finance to be specific? I took a business finance course in my first year of uni unfortunately I really don't remember everything I learned then as its already about 8 years now. Just want to know if 3 months is okay then to be prepared for my business finance foundation exam? 

Thank you in advance


----------



## ncs07 (Jul 26, 2016)

*CPA Australia Foundation Exam*

Hi,

So I postponed my foundation exam from last year to this year due to some unavoidable circumstances and just want to ask again please. Is 3 months okay then to study for a foundation exam? Business Finance to be specific? I took a business finance course in my first year of uni unfortunately I really don't remember everything I learned then as its already about 8 years now. Just want to know if 3 months is okay then to be prepared for my business finance foundation exam? I am a little nervous if I will be ready by the time of my exam in July. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## jayng28 (Feb 23, 2017)

I did principles of Law with CPA a couple of month ago and got just enough to pass. 

The exam gonna be 100 MC questions, heres whats I did to prepare. 

print out the study manuals from your CPA account online, there are 14 chapters for Law, theres some review questions at the end of each chapters and theres a review chapter of 10 MC questions for each chapter at the end.

In the actual exam I came across only 2 or 3 identical questions from the study guide. Most of the questions I got in the exam were case study questions. So for Principles of Law, I would recommend you guys to carefully go through and need to understand every concept and provided case study in the study manual. I think the study guide has enough info and knowledge to pass but you really need to understand the key concept behind every chapter. Dont just skim through and suppose you understand it, better off understand and be able to interpret the law into case study. I had background for business law in uni and spent one and a half month to study for this subject and just got luckily pass, overall I think this exam is quite challenging and requires detailed understanding of the all law concepts covered 

Hope this help and good luck to you all


----------



## Meg31 (Apr 9, 2017)

Hi... can some body guide me in starting CPA programme here.... i have done my b.com from India and also i have done my partly CA in India... what is the criteria as well cost of that programme will occur here in Australia.


----------



## ncs07 (Jul 26, 2016)

*CPA Australia Foundation: Business Finance*

Hi everyone, 

Kindly asking for anyone who took the CPA Australia Foundation paper for Business Finance please. Is the study manual from the 'learning materials' enough to study for the exam or do we need to dig a little further and use other online or extra study materials please. 

Your help will be very much appreciated. 

Thank you in advance. 

ncs07


----------



## deepalivg (Dec 22, 2015)

Is there any group for FAR?


----------



## samaikaya (Jun 27, 2017)

Hy..

I am in the same situation as yours. Can you please provide me some suggestion on how to prepare for these two subject?? And what are the exam patterns? I am clueless at the moment. Is the study material provided by CPA Australia is enough for the exam? I heard it is really tough.

Any suggestion regards to these two subject would be really appreciable.

Thanks in advance
SAMITA


----------



## samaikaya (Jun 27, 2017)

Hy Zalak and Sakshi

Have you both attended an exam? Please kindly provide me some suggestion to prepare for this exam. I am clueless at the moment.

Thanks 
Samita


----------



## samaikaya (Jun 27, 2017)

Shailz said:


> oh ok...thanks!


Hy Shaliz..

Have you appeared for Foundation exam so far? Can you please suggest me if study material provided by CPA Australia is enough to get prepared for the exam? I heard it is really a tough exam.How many MCQs and TBS did you face during an exam??

Thanks 

Samita


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

samaikaya said:


> Hy Shaliz..
> 
> Have you appeared for Foundation exam so far? Can you please suggest me if study material provided by CPA Australia is enough to get prepared for the exam? I heard it is really a tough exam.How many MCQs and TBS did you face during an exam??
> 
> ...


Samita, 

Yes i have appeared and cleared FAR exam in March. Study material provided by CPA was more than enough. All were MCQ. i do not exactly remember the number. If you have studied CPA material well it is not difficult.


----------



## samaikaya (Jun 27, 2017)

Shailz said:


> Samita,
> 
> Yes i have appeared and cleared FAR exam in March. Study material provided by CPA was more than enough. All were MCQ. i do not exactly remember the number. If you have studied CPA material well it is not difficult.


Hy

Thanks for your quick reply. sounds bit relief. I was following CPA USA which led me to this confusion. I was about to buy Wiley CPA material which cost me around $400. I heard the pass rate is just 40-45% which increase my stress level. Once again thanks..

Samita


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

samaikaya said:


> Hy
> 
> Thanks for your quick reply. sounds bit relief. I was following CPA USA which led me to this confusion. I was about to buy Wiley CPA material which cost me around $400. I heard the pass rate is just 40-45% which increase my stress level. Once again thanks..
> 
> Samita


You are most welcome. Just go for it. All the best.


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi zalak,

Have u appeared for FAR again?

Can u please share TBS sums for FAR as I am also planning to give on 2 September.

Please help.

All the best!!!


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

hi samita, 

I am also giving FAR on 2 sept can u please share some tips?

I have only official CPA guide. Hoez ur preparation goin on?

Thanks and all the best!!


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

hi,

Very sad to hear that. But keep trying to clear the papers. 

Can u plz share some inputs on TBS. From which module and its difficulty level.

Thanks in advance.

all the best!!!!!!



1398201 said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is Zalak from India. I have to clear two examinations of CPA Australia Foundation course. One is Financial Accounting and Reporting and the other is Fundamentals of Business Law. I appeared for Financial Accounting and Reporting this morning and got my result as "Fail". The required score was 685 and I scored 684. Is there any way I may apply for rechecking or any other way I can get any kind of other remedy available?
> 
> ...


----------



## samaikaya (Jun 27, 2017)

Hy..

I have my exam on 29th August. I am in the same situation as you. I have only CPA study material to prepare and I heard the question is really tricky. There will be 100 MCQs. No TBS for foundation exam.You might be studying 7th edition then??


----------



## samaikaya (Jun 27, 2017)

deepalivg said:


> Is there any group for FAR?


Hy Deepa

I am doing FAR. Are you preparing for it as well? I have an exam on AUG 29. What about you? Let's be in touch to share views.

Samita


----------



## narangaman (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi all,
Can anyone tell me if there is a specified window in which we can give CPA foundation exam?

I have to give only one exam for foundation post my assessment on CPA and will it help me in clearing the CPA migration assessment outcome as well?

Thanks


----------



## narangaman (Jul 26, 2017)

Shailz said:


> You are most welcome. Just go for it. All the best.


Hi shailz

Can you tell me if there is a specified window to appear for CPA foundation exam.
Or can we give it any other day as in PTE.

I was a bit worried as the website says window of October 15-29th and I have already missed the deadline to register it last which was 1st august.

Regards,
Aman


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hey hi 

Thanks for clearing my doubt and all the best for ur exam. 
R u preparing from study guide only?


----------



## narangaman (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Can anyone of you please tell me if clearing CPA foundation would result in a positive assessment ?

I am only supposed to give only one exam of Financial Accounting and Reporting.


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

narangaman said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone of you please tell me if clearing CPA foundation would result in a positive assessment ?
> 
> I am only supposed to give only one exam of Financial Accounting and Reporting.


yes, simply mail them the result. you would be granted positive assessment.


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

samaikaya said:


> Hy..
> 
> I have my exam on 29th August. I am in the same situation as you. I have only CPA study material to prepare and I heard the question is really tricky. There will be 100 MCQs. No TBS for foundation exam.You might be studying 7th edition then??




hi samaikaya,

How was ur FAR exam? Please share some exam experience regarding question pattern.

Appreciate ur help.

Thanks


----------



## samaikaya (Jun 27, 2017)

jayng28 said:


> I did principles of Law with CPA a couple of month ago and got just enough to pass.
> 
> The exam gonna be 100 MC questions, heres whats I did to prepare.
> 
> ...


Hy

Thanks for your information. I have my business law foundation exam on 21st sep, can you please share me your mail address to get a hints on exam pattern?


----------



## spvds (Sep 10, 2017)

narangaman said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone of you please tell me if clearing CPA foundation would result in a positive assessment ?
> 
> I am only supposed to give only one exam of Financial Accounting and Reporting.


even me too only FAR


----------



## samaikaya (Jun 27, 2017)

Hy

There will be 100MCQs and most of them are tricky. If you go through study guide thoroughly it is enough.Don't just skim it, make sure you read and understand every content. All the Best.


----------



## SupriyaGrover (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi All,

I am about to sit for FAR in October first week. Can anyone please help me with the kind of questions come in the exam. I mean which topic weighs more in the exams in terms of importance?
Appreciate the help in advance!!


----------



## Leesibayan (Sep 23, 2017)

*CPA Foundation Exam*

Hi everyone, 
I'm just new in this forum. 
is there anyone in this forum who is residing in melbourne, australia whom i can speak privately about foundation exams. I already had my assessment result and surprised that i got 6 subj to take before i can get through the cpa program.

Please i need an assistance. Fyi just arrived in melbourne. Thank you in advance


----------



## samaikaya (Jun 27, 2017)

Hy Supriya

I have finished my Fundamentals of Business Law and FAR last week. Honestly, I found it tricky and tough but thanks to god I passed both. For your information, I would like to say, just go through Study Guide provided by CPA. Understand every concept provided. 

All the Best.


----------



## Leesibayan (Sep 23, 2017)

How many papers dis you pass for the foundation exam?


----------



## spvds (Sep 10, 2017)

KETANKATE94 said:


> Hi zalak,
> 
> Have u appeared for FAR again?
> 
> ...


 How did FAR exam go? Have you cleared it?


----------



## st_141 (May 16, 2017)

Both FAR and Law are tricky but one can clear if you study the material thoroughly. I felt roughly you need between 60 to 70 questions correct to pass these papers. I took PDL Academy tests too but it didn't help. Give 3 weeks of time for preparation and you will be through. I did the same way. Hope these helps. 

Good Luck Guys.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 17, 2015)

Guys, it might be a little off topic. But can be anyone explain why you are taking cpa exam. Has CPA changed any rules for assessment? if so what changes are made


----------



## helenreis (Oct 15, 2017)

*FAR Foundation Exam*

Hi Guys
Does anyone is studying for Financial Accounting and Reporting ?
Did anyone seat for this exam?
I’ve been studying for it but I have few questions to ask... please help me ;-)


----------



## helenreis (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi
How did Far go ?
Some tips please...


----------



## david_lie (Aug 24, 2015)

helenreis said:


> Hi Guys
> Does anyone is studying for Financial Accounting and Reporting ?
> Did anyone seat for this exam?
> I’ve been studying for it but I have few questions to ask... please help me ;-)



Hi Helenreis,

I did Financial Accounting and Reporting Foundation Exam. As other people mentioned, the exam is tricky and you will need to know everything (both theory and calculation) from the book. For me, I spent almost 2 months to understand the whole things. 

Studying from the revision questions itself is not enough. You will need to read the whole book and understand. 

I passed my FAR by a margin as well.

All the best!

David


----------



## st_141 (May 16, 2017)

Dear Helenreis,

I'm Shekhar and I did FAR and Business Law. The Exam level I would say is Tough specially FAR and need thorough understanding of the subject. I would suggest you to go through the CPA materials minutely as questions can be from anywhere. As David mentioned the Revision Questions can no way help you to pass the paper as you will be tested from all theories and concepts. I felt on an average you need 60 to 70 correct answers out of 100 to pass the paper. If you need any further help you can share your doubts or message. Moreover, the sylabus has changed from 1st September so prepare yourself accordingly. I studied for full 3 weeks and passed the paper.

Good Luck For Your Preparation.

Cheers.

Shekhar.


----------



## helenreis (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi David

I?m just responding your reply on my post.
I have to seat for Far in about 3 weeks.
I?m really scared because I?m trying to understand the whole concepts but sometimes look impossible to do.
Some answers don?t explain why happen somethings... I would liken to understand why is that way or not! 
How was your study method to understand and retain either concepts and solve all figures ?
Could share with me please? 
It?s time consuming because when I don?t understand I try to find out going to google and searching and over and over and my half day is gone and my doubts still there... 
Thanks in advance


----------



## nasieja (Dec 18, 2017)

hi guys,

i will be taking my exam in feb 2018. does neone want to form a study group for this please let me know.

Thanks
Nazia


----------



## Snehalxx (Feb 5, 2018)

what is the course fee to finish one foundation level for FAR and the process for enroll?


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur (Oct 25, 2017)

Its $345 AUD.. You can enroll for the foundation exams from the CPA website..



Snehalxx said:


> what is the course fee to finish one foundation level for FAR and the process for enroll?


----------



## Snehalxx (Feb 5, 2018)

Thanks buddy.. One more quick help. How much time n duration is reqd to study & write the exam? (For an avg student who can spend 2-3 hrs/day)


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm targeting 3-4 weeks time to study, same case as yours..



Snehalxx said:


> Thanks buddy.. One more quick help. How much time n duration is reqd to study & write the exam? (For an avg student who can spend 2-3 hrs/day)


----------



## Snehalxx (Feb 5, 2018)

Just to confirm, The study material is "farr-study-guide-seventh-edition"- 480 pages. ?


----------



## spvds (Sep 10, 2017)

snehalxx said:


> just to confirm, the study material is "farr-study-guide-seventh-edition"- 480 pages. ?


yes


----------



## susmita (Mar 25, 2018)

*hi*

Hi Samita
I am also planning to give the exams of FAR and Business law, can you please suggest me what i need to do? I don't have any idea. How did you prepare? If you have any tips, suggestions, study material help me out. I have no idea at all. How tough is it? Can we attempt 2nd time incase we fail?

Thank You
Susmita


----------



## raisa (Feb 24, 2018)

Hello everyone

I am really new in this forum and I need help with the foundation program regarding business law. Did anyone sit for the exam recently? Can anyone tell me what i need to study as i have to sit for the exam next month 30th so I have one month to study and I really need to pass.


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur (Oct 25, 2017)

Study material you will get a PDF as soon as you register for the online foundation exam on CPA website. Exams are tricky so you need to read the complete material,can't skip anything. Also take Mock Tests of PDL academy to help you prepare. You can an exam 4 attempts,within an year.


susmita said:


> Hi Samita
> I am also planning to give the exams of FAR and Business law, can you please suggest me what i need to do? I don't have any idea. How did you prepare? If you have any tips, suggestions, study material help me out. I have no idea at all. How tough is it? Can we attempt 2nd time incase we fail?
> 
> Thank You
> Susmita


----------



## arkind13 (Jan 27, 2018)

Hello,
I'm in the process of submitting my assessment with CPA and as my qualification is BBA might have 1-2 subjects to appear to get positive assessment. I've few queries :
when are the exams held ? are there fixed dates in a year or throughout the year like PTE exams. 
In how many days do we get the results? 
Any other body apart from CPA where we can appear for the exams from offshore?


----------



## samaikaya (Jun 27, 2017)

Hy

You need not go through other study materials. The study guide provided by CPA is enough but make sure you read it thoroughly and understand the concept of each law. Most of the question would be in the case basis.There will be 100 multiple questions.

All the best


----------



## raisa (Feb 24, 2018)

thank you so much for the reply. I don't know how can I manage to read the whole book in such a short time. I recon to understand each law, only going through the questions at the end of each chapter will not be sufficient...


----------



## ashrafkhan83 (Dec 4, 2017)

Hello Everyone. I am trying to enrol for the FAR foundation on the CPA website. When i try to enrol it directs me to CPA Membership application which cost another $164. Could anyone please let me know if i am doing anything wrong as i just want to give the foundation exam. As far as i know the exams cost ~$350 so not sure why are they asking me to enrol for membership.


----------



## Sushev (Feb 8, 2017)

Hey everyone,
Last week i got the skill assessment results from cpa Australia and it shows that i have to complete one subject FAR to get positive skill assessment. Now i am trying to enrol but the subject is not there in my enrolments page. Can you guys help me out in this matter? How to get enrol and sit for exams?
Thanks


----------



## PranuDoha (May 8, 2018)

spvds said:


> yes


How difficult is the FAR exam for someone who is working as an Accountant with Post Graduate Degree in Finance.

Hi SVPDS, I am from Qatar too. Please reply for further discussion about the exam


----------



## ekdumeasy (May 30, 2018)

*Financial Accounting and Reporting*

Hi, is there any one who knows CPA Australia-Financial Accounting and Reporting ..Course and had already pass the Exam? If yes, then let me know, so i can learn it online (Zoom) from anyone with good payee. Email me in .....<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## ekdumeasy (May 30, 2018)

*Financial Accounting and Reporting Tutor*

Hi abhishek or anyone,

is there any one who knows CPA Australia-Financial Accounting and Reporting ..Course and had already pass the Exam? If yes, then let me know, so i can learn last 3 chapters 5-7 hours or more ..online (Zoom) from anyone with good AUD payee. Help me out to get rid from this..message me.<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate Content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## ashrafkhan83 (Dec 4, 2017)

arkind13 said:


> Hello,
> I'm in the process of submitting my assessment with CPA and as my qualification is BBA might have 1-2 subjects to appear to get positive assessment. I've few queries :
> when are the exams held ? are there fixed dates in a year or throughout the year like PTE exams.
> In how many days do we get the results?
> Any other body apart from CPA where we can appear for the exams from offshore?


Hi Arkind,

1) Exams are held throughout the year like PTE
2) It seems from your profile that you are staying in dammam. You can appear for the foundation courses if any required to complete your competency areas in Dammam and the test centre is Al Bassam Institute.


----------



## ashrafkhan83 (Dec 4, 2017)

Sushev said:


> Hey everyone,
> Last week i got the skill assessment results from cpa Australia and it shows that i have to complete one subject FAR to get positive skill assessment. Now i am trying to enrol but the subject is not there in my enrolments page. Can you guys help me out in this matter? How to get enrol and sit for exams?
> Thanks


Drop in an email to [email protected]. Inform that you have been asked to appear for the FAR exam. They will respond with a link through email fro enrollment and payment.


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur (Oct 25, 2017)

Need a quick favour - If someone can suggest which exam center to opt for the FAR foundation exam (already given few but not cleared), where you have cleared or more probability of passing with decent preparation.
Appreciate a quick response.

1)Pearson Professional Centers-New Delhi,
4th Floor, Building No.18, Ramnath House
Yusuf Sarai Community Centre,
Above HDFC Bank,
New Delhi
Delhi 110049
India 

2)Positive Solutions
Positive Solutions
5, 2nd Flr, Kapil Vihar Aptech Building
Main Road, Pitam Pura .Metro Pillar 347
Near RBL Bank, Metro Kohat Enclave
New Delhi
Delhi 110034
India ...


----------



## pinanay (Dec 13, 2018)

Hello there. I'm interested to join the study group. Did it commence?


----------



## pinanay (Dec 13, 2018)

Are you taking Financial Accounting and Reporting as well?


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur (Oct 25, 2017)

Need a quick favour - If someone can suggest which exam center in PUNE to opt for the FAR foundation exam (already given few but not cleared), where you have cleared or more probability of passing with decent preparation.
Appreciate a quick response.


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

Abhishek.Mathur said:


> Need a quick favour - If someone can suggest which exam center in PUNE to opt for the FAR foundation exam (already given few but not cleared), where you have cleared or more probability of passing with decent preparation.
> Appreciate a quick response.


Center doesn't matter. It is ur preparation which will clear exam. I tried Pune center as well as Mumbai center. 

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## yogeshb (Jul 14, 2013)

*Study Material*

Hi,
Can anyone provide me study material pdf or any group details where i can find study material for;

- Better Practice in Governance and Accountability
- Global Strategy and Leadership 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nishit9737 (Apr 13, 2018)

Hi,
I am Ni****. I am also planning to give the exam of FAR, can you please suggest me what i need to do? I don't have any idea. If you have any tips, suggestions, study material help me out. Did anyone recently gave the exam ?


----------



## nishit9737 (Apr 13, 2018)

Hi,
I am Ni****. I am also planning to give the exam of FAR, can you please suggest me what i need to do? I don't have any idea. If you have any tips, suggestions, study material help me out. Did anyone recently gave the exam ?


----------



## anu_su (Aug 20, 2019)

*Fundamentals of Business Law*

Hi,

Anyone currently preparing for business law. Need some guidance


----------



## pearlwhite (Feb 10, 2020)

*Business Law Material*

Hi I am sorry would you care to share material for Fundamental Business Law please? I would like to read it before I actually buy it.. Thanks


----------



## sudhirvij2k (Feb 14, 2020)

Hello,

Here is my story/experience/suggestions regarding FAR foundation exam: Scored 779/900 (pass).

I was asked to take FAR (CPA foundation) exam in my initial skill assessment with CPA Australia.

So, I studied for 2 months seriously - covered entire syllabus 2 times - 1.5 month to go through the entire syllabus once and 15 days of thorough revision. So, my suggestion is that Revision is a Must - else you are bound to forget details. More importantly, revision will give you at least some level of confidence, else you may feel bit jittery before taking the exam.

I would say that the online book provided by CPA institute is More than Sufficient to clear the exam. So, no need of any Coaching and No need of Mock Tests. But as said earlier, read book seriously and honestly - read, understand, examples, summary points, module questions, practice questions.

The level of the exam was OK - not at all Difficult. The theory questions were nearly 70% and 30% were practical questions. More importantly, practical questions were not lengthy or time consuming - as opposed to given in the book.

I was able to complete exam in 2hr 45 mins (165 mins) - so that gave me 30 mins to review my questions. I didn't go very fast while attempting the questions but made sure that I mark an answer option even if I am not 100% sure and pressed Flag Review button to revisit in the end. Was able to review my questions in 15 mins - so, was able to finish exam in 3 hours.

All the best

Thanks,
Sudhir


----------



## sudhirvij2k (Feb 14, 2020)

Hi, you are given exact module content (I mean version of book) only once you enrol. It starts appearing in your My CPA Program link. 

However, you can still view the PDF book/file for each subject - once you login and check CPA foundation program link (not CPA Program). Please note, this file or book may not be the latest version of the course content (eg it may be version 8) - but it is safe to assume that it will be roughly 90% same as the actual book or course content (eg version 9).

Hope it helps!


----------



## sudhirvij2k (Feb 14, 2020)

Hello,
Here is my story/experience/suggestions regarding FAR foundation exam: Scored 779/900 (pass). I was asked to take FAR (CPA foundation) exam in my initial skill assessment with CPA Australia. So, I studied for 2 months seriously - covered entire syllabus 2 times - 1.5 month to go through the entire syllabus once and 15 days of thorough revision. So, my suggestion is that Revision is a Must - else you are bound to forget details. More importantly, revision will give you at least some level of confidence, else you may feel bit jittery before taking the exam. I would say that the online book provided by CPA institute is More than Sufficient to clear the exam. So, no need of any Coaching and No need of Mock Tests. But as said earlier, read book seriously and honestly - read, understand, examples, summary points, module questions, practice questions. The level of the exam was OK - not at all Difficult. The theory questions were nearly 70% and 30% were practical questions (total 100 MCQs). More importantly, practical questions were not lengthy or time consuming - as opposed to given in the book. I was able to complete exam in 2hr 45 mins (165 mins) - so that gave me 30 mins to review my questions. I didn't go very fast while attempting the questions but made sure that I mark an answer option even if I am not 100% sure and pressed Flag Review button to revisit in the end. Was able to review my questions in 15 mins - so, was able to finish exam in 3 hours. All the best Thanks, Sudhir


----------



## yukiari (Mar 8, 2020)

Hi I need to take business law exam, any input to share? I


----------



## yukiari (Mar 8, 2020)

Horus_88 said:


> Done with Fundamentals of Business Law last month
> Anyone here studying for Financial Accounting and Reporting and wants to form a study group ?


Hi Horus, i know this is a bit old, but my assessment came out with the need to take business law exam, can you share your experience on this exam? Would really need help to get some input but i cant pm you yet, thks


----------



## yukiari (Mar 8, 2020)

pearlwhite said:


> Hi I am sorry would you care to share material for Fundamental Business Law please? I would like to read it before I actually buy it.. Thanks


Hi, have you got any luck to get some input from other group member? Would need some input too if you dont mind to share, thks


----------



## yukiari (Mar 8, 2020)

anu_su said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone currently preparing for business law. Need some guidance


Hi, have you passed the exam? Could share about how difficult it was to pass if we only study from material given by CPA? Thks


----------



## yukiari (Mar 8, 2020)

raisa said:


> thank you so much for the reply. I don't know how can I manage to read the whole book in such a short time. I recon to understand each law, only going through the questions at the end of each chapter will not be sufficient...


Hi Raisa
Did you pass your exam? May share some input pleasee.g how difficult most of the questions are? Are they mostly case study ? Did you use only material from cpa? Thks


----------



## yukiari (Mar 8, 2020)

pinkypuppet said:


> dip28, have you taken your Financial Accounting and Reporting (FAR) exam?
> I majored in economics, passed CFA level 1, took F1, 2,3, 8 for ACCA and they asked me to take Biz Law and FAR (again, man, I have studied FAR in both university and ACCA)
> 
> 
> ...


Hi may i know what is passcard from bpp? Will be interested to buy that too if it helps on business law exam, thks


----------



## Mariammala (Jun 11, 2020)

ncs07 said:


> Hi,
> 
> So I postponed my foundation exam from last year to this year due to some unavoidable circumstances and just want to ask again please. Is 3 months okay then to study for a foundation exam? Business Finance to be specific? I took a business finance course in my first year of uni unfortunately I really don't remember everything I learned then as its already about 8 years now. Just want to know if 3 months is okay then to be prepared for my business finance foundation exam? I am a little nervous if I will be ready by the time of my exam in July.
> 
> Thank you in advance


Hi can you please give some advise
Hi guys I need to do 3 CPA foundation exams, business law, Business finance and FAR
Any tips on how many hours to study and technique?? I have a full time job 40hrs/week and graduated with a bachelors of accounting 6 years ago. Feeling over whelmed


----------



## sundarsg (Sep 2, 2020)

*Far*



Mariammala said:


> Hi can you please give some advise
> Hi guys I need to do 3 CPA foundation exams, business law, Business finance and FAR
> Any tips on how many hours to study and technique?? I have a full time job 40hrs/week and graduated with a bachelors of accounting 6 years ago. Feeling over whelmed


I recently took my FAR exam for 8th edition, the exam was to say little bit tricky but with the answer options still can manage to pass. You need to go through the entire study guide as the revivion questions will not be of any use here. It is totally concept based only if you understand all the concepts can pass. Revision questions is just for understanding but in exam will not be of any use. i am also working on a full time job but still I managed to study for full 2 months. So if you put little hard work can definitely work it out. All the best


----------



## ggits4u (Nov 1, 2020)

Preets_nshah said:


> I have cleared my FAR Paper and mailed the result to [email protected] but I have just received automated reply that they will reply in 5 days. I mailed them on 14th & 21st November.
> 
> Is there any other way to apply for revised assessment?
> 
> ...


 hi please if you can help me with the mock test which are best


----------



## ggits4u (Nov 1, 2020)

sundarsg said:


> *Far*
> 
> 
> 
> I recently took my FAR exam for 8th edition, the exam was to say little bit tricky but with the answer options still can manage to pass. You need to go through the entire study guide as the revivion questions will not be of any use here. It is totally concept based only if you understand all the concepts can pass. Revision questions is just for understanding but in exam will not be of any use. i am also working on a full time job but still I managed to study for full 2 months. So if you put little hard work can definitely work it out. All the best


where can i get the mock test for the exam.


----------



## Marioman (Feb 23, 2021)

yukiari said:


> Hi may i know what is passcard from bpp? Will be interested to buy that too if it helps on business law exam, thks


Hello! Hope you are doing well in these trying times. I saw that you have give Business law foundation exam for positive CPA assessment. So do I! Along with FAR.....is there a way you can help with this?? I have already enrolled in business law and plan to give FAR exam after I pass business law. Please do respond with your experience. 

Thank you!


----------



## Marioman (Feb 23, 2021)

ggits4u said:


> where can i get the mock test for the exam.


 Hey I have to give Business Law and FAR exams as well. Can you please share how your experience was? Thanks man!


----------



## ravi.khdka (Dec 13, 2021)

You might have already cleared the exam by now, i just book mine with Business law. I am trying to get if there are any question samples to have a look around but could not find any, how was your experience please.
Thank you


----------



## nao (1 mo ago)

ravi.khdka said:


> You might have already cleared the exam by now, i just book mine with Business law. I am trying to get if there are any question samples to have a look around but could not find any, how was your experience please.
> Thank you


Hi
I am taking my business law exam, have you taken the exam already?


----------



## nao (1 mo ago)

Marioman said:


> Hello! Hope you are doing well in these trying times. I saw that you have give Business law foundation exam for positive CPA assessment. So do I! Along with FAR.....is there a way you can help with this?? I have already enrolled in business law and plan to give FAR exam after I pass business law. Please do respond with your experience.
> 
> Thank you!



Hi, 
I am taking my business law exam in a couple of weeks, have you taken the exam already?


----------



## Himalan (5 mo ago)

nao said:


> Hi,
> I am taking my business law exam in a couple of weeks, have you taken the exam already?


Hie I have recently received not suitable outcome from ipa on financial accounting and reporting . Does anyone have idea abt it 
Or shud I go to cpa n then take their foundation exam . Experience before the exam will be counted or not .


----------

